# what to download disc1.iso or dvd1.iso



## kutchbhi (Oct 13, 2010)

From this page: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/8.1/

I think dvd1.iso is the safer method to download freebsd FreeBSD. but But I am on a slow connection and it will take a while to download the full 2gb dvd. disc1.iso seems nice and small at 700mb.

What all does disc1 contain? does Does it contain a simple gui to get started? if If not is it simple enough to get started from the command line? i I am familiar with Linux BTW. 

I googled but couldn't find much info about disc1.iso

Thanks


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 13, 2010)

I suggest dvd, if you can wait 
Or maybe you can download it at friends house


----------



## Nukama (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi, 

Look at paragraph "Availability" in the 
announce message, it describes the content of each image.

FreeBSD is installed by sysinstall (curse based), but you could also install it in Fixit-Environment (needs livefs for RootOnZFS) or install FreeBSD with the PC-BSD graphic installer.

And its easy to start of with the console. Try [CMD=""]apropos()[/CMD] and [CMD=""]man() hier[/CMD] and study the superb FreeBSD handbook first.

Also there are plenty of desktop environments and windows managers available in the ports() system or installable via `# [man]pkg_add[/man] -r program`.


----------



## kutchbhi (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. From what I read, I guess I can use the disc1.iso to get the GUI just fine.


----------



## jem (Oct 14, 2010)

It's more of a TUI (textual user interface) than a GUI.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 14, 2010)

jem said:
			
		

> It's more of a TUI (textual user interface) than a GUI.


All disc/DVD/pendrive images have sysinstall. But I guess kutchbhi is talking about Xorg and a WM/DE, in which case s/he is mistaken since disc1 only has documentation packages and no software packages, "GUI" or else.


----------

